# AM21 Off Air Tuner: DirecTV Subchannel Database Question



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

I am in Chicago. After years of futilely hoping DirecTV would start offering subchannels, I finally learned about the AM21 Off Air Tuner. I used to love the ability to plug an antenna into my old HR21 and get all the subchannels and have them appear on my D*TV guide, and I've missed that. So I was excited to see the AM21 exists.

Like a lot of people, though, when I received the unit, I was disappointed to learn that rather than scanning for available channels, the AM21 only delivers those subchannels D*TV deigns to maintain in a database. That's a huge bummer, but until something better comes along, it's one I'll have to live with.

My question is: how often does D*TV update the subchannels database? Do they do it on a fairly regular basis, or did they put it together once in 2010 and wipe their hands clean of it? I ask because a lot of really good subchannels have come online in the past year or two, and there will be more coming on this year (including CBS's Decades on forthcoming new channel 2.2), but none of these recently launched subchannels appear in the AM21.

Do they ever update it, or am I stuck with a 2010 list for good?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I wouldn't count on any updates. The reason that's been floated around is that they guide just can't handle all the channels if they added all the OTA sub channels out there.

At one time the Genie's would at least allow you to tune in all the sub channels the AM21 could find, but not display any program guide information, until somebody at DIRECTV decided that was a bad idea and pulled the function.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

A long time complaint. I doubt we will ever see regular updates. I wonder if there is any chance of a software update to the 21 to enable channel scanning.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

chasfh said:


> I am in Chicago. After years of futilely hoping DirecTV would start offering subchannels, I finally learned about the AM21 Off Air Tuner. I used to love the ability to plug an antenna into my old HR21 and get all the subchannels and have them appear on my D*TV guide, and I've missed that. So I was excited to see the AM21 exists.


The HR21 required an AM21 as well. The HR20 was the only Plus HD DVR with OTA built-in.


> Do they ever update it, or am I stuck with a 2010 list for good?


The party line seems to be that they fix what's wrong eventually but they've stopped adding to it.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

It is a mystery why they disabled scanning. Perhaps they didn't want to deal with customer complaints for channels that weren't in their database.

The reason for the database not having all the channels is that they apparently used too small of a value somewhere important, because they don't have any guide data available for any channel with a Tribune ID greater than 65535, but they're up over 90,000 now. Whether they ever fix that, who knows, but Directv doesn't seem to consider OTA to be very important so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

chasfh said:


> I am in Chicago. After years of futilely hoping DirecTV would start offering subchannels, I finally learned about the AM21 Off Air Tuner. I used to love the ability to plug an antenna into my old HR21 and get all the subchannels and have them appear on my D*TV guide, and I've missed that. So I was excited to see the AM21 exists.
> 
> Like a lot of people, though, when I received the unit, I was disappointed to learn that rather than scanning for available channels, the AM21 only delivers those subchannels D*TV deigns to maintain in a database. That's a huge bummer, but until something better comes along, it's one I'll have to live with.
> 
> ...


There are ways to get channels not in the database for Chicago. For instance: 9.3 WGN THIS is not in the database. By running Tucson AZ (85701) as a secondary zip, it will put 9.3 KGUN in your DVR. The guide will be for THIS, because Tucson carries THIS on 9.3 KGUN. Sometimes you can't match a channel to get the correct guide for it, but you can almost get any channel not in the database, by matching up remote zip codes and using them as secondary zip codes to program into your DVR. What channels with their RF channel number are missing for Chicago? 50.2 RF51 MOVIES is one channel that's missing. Let me know the one's you are looking for. REMEMBER: Your antenna has to pick up any channel your are looking for in order for the AM21 to pick it up. Getting a 2.2 channel to pickup Decades, would be easy. Hoping to try and find a channel to match to get the correct guide is a lot harder.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> It is a mystery why they disabled scanning.


Not a mystery at all... By scanning the unit could pick up channels not in their database. Customers were complaining that there was no guide data for them. Shut off scanning = no more complaints.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not a mystery at all... By scanning the unit could pick up channels not in their database. Customers were complaining that there was no guide data for them. Shut off scanning = no more complaints.


So AM21 users shot themselves in the foot, so to speak....


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to imagine there are more complaints from people who can't get all their local subchannels using the AM21 than there are from people who can get them, but don't have any guide data.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So AM21 users shot themselves in the foot, so to speak....


That's one way of looking at it I guess.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I have to imagine there are more complaints from people who can't get all their local subchannels using the AM21 than there are from people who can get them, but don't have any guide data.


I'm sure you'd be shocked at how many people actually have an AM-21. Very few people even have them and I'd bet 99% of the people who have them are on dbstalk.com.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Beerstalker said:


> I have to imagine there are more complaints from people who can't get all their local subchannels using the AM21 than there are from people who can get them, but don't have any guide data.


I agree, disabling scanning took away something that worked. People always complain more about having something taken away than something that never worked in the first place.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm sure you'd be shocked at how many people actually have an AM-21. Very few people even have them and I'd bet 99% of the people who have them are on dbstalk.com.


Trust me I know very few people have them, hell most of the CSRs don't even know what they heck they are. I argued with one CSR for like 10 minutes one time because they insisted I didn't know what I was talking about and that I must be talking about an H21 or an HR21 because there was no such thing as an AM21. I finally gave up and hung up on them and tried again later. Got another CSR that hadn't heard of them but that one was at least willing to do a search and find out what I was talking about, and ended up helping me out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm sure you'd be shocked at how many people actually have an AM-21. Very few people even have them and I'd bet 99% of the people who have them are on dbstalk.com.


Yea, I've heard that reasoning, too many callers about no guide data. But I've also heard many times that VERY few DIRECTV customers actually have AM21/AM21N. So then we're talking about a very small subset to begin with and then an even smaller subset that might actually call and ask about why no guide data.


----------



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

coconut13 said:


> There are ways to get channels not in the database for Chicago. For instance: 9.3 WGN THIS is not in the database. By running Tucson AZ (85701) as a secondary zip, it will put 9.3 KGUN in your DVR. The guide will be for THIS, because Tucson carries THIS on 9.3 KGUN. Sometimes you can't match a channel to get the correct guide for it, but you can almost get any channel not in the database, by matching up remote zip codes and using them as secondary zip codes to program into your DVR. What channels with their RF channel number are missing for Chicago? 50.2 RF51 MOVIES is one channel that's missing. Let me know the one's you are looking for. REMEMBER: Your antenna has to pick up any channel your are looking for in order for the AM21 to pick it up. Getting a 2.2 channel to pickup Decades, would be easy. Hoping to try and find a channel to match to get the correct guide is a lot harder.


Great Idea! I'll tell you what's missing, if you can help me:

2.2 (not online yet but will be when Decades launches spring 2015)
9.3 (THIS TV)
26.5 Bounce
32.2 (Buzzr, will be online in summer 2015)
48-1 Utoo HD
48-2 Touchvision
66-2 GetTV
66-3 Grit TV

Can I select more than one secondary market, or am I limited to just one?

Also, will the local guide data show up, or guide data from the market I am selecting?

I appreciate the tip and the help. Thanks!


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

You can run as many secondary zips as it takes to get what you prefer. The order you run them in matters as some channels from some zips will cancel other channels out and you will get some duplicate channels that you have to weed out with a favorites list. You will always have the guide from the zip code of the channel you select. You try to match to a zip that has the same channel programming like 9.3 THIS from Tucson in my post before. I will look at your channels and give you a way to try and get them.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

chasfh said:


> Great Idea! I'll tell you what's missing, if you can help me:
> 
> 2.2 (not online yet but will be when Decades launches spring 2015)
> 9.3 (THIS TV)
> ...


Here's what you can try. Go to initial setup and run Chicago as primary and Tucson AZ (85701) as secondary. When it's done doing that, go back to initial setup and run Portland ME (04101) as primary and Greensboro NC (27401) as secondary. Then when that's done run Baltimore MD (21201) as primary and Cedar Rapids IA (52401) as secondary. This procedure will take some time to do. Tucson will give you 9.3 KGUN with the THIS guide for that channel. Portland ME will give you 66.2 with the GET guide for that channel. Greensboro will give you 26.5 with an incorrect guide. Baltimore will give you 66.3 with a BOUNCE guide, your channel is 66.3 is GRIT, no way to get the correct guide on that channel. Cedar Rapids will give you 2.2, 32.2 and 48.1, 48.2 all with the incorrect guide for those channels. No way to match any of them at the present. This will work, but I can't tell if all the channels will come through, because of the number of zip codes you used. Just have to try and see. Another thing that might help is resetting the AM21 before you start, then you're starting over like the AM21 is new. Let me know what happens if you try this. It will take about an hour to complete this process. 2.2 and 32.2 probably won't show up yet, if nothing is being broadcast on that channel yet. Have to redo, when they are broadcasting to get them. I just noticed something we have to change. Run CHI and Tucson. Then run Portland and Baltimore. Then run Greensboro and Cedar Rapids. Baltimore should be run before Greensboro to get 66.3.


----------



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that's a very detailed plan! Thanks for all the work, coconut13, that's super cool of you. I will give it a try.


----------



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

So I ran this set up, and the results are mixed.

I have multiple channel 2-1, including Chicago WBBM and another market's WFMY, and a 2-11 (WGPT), but no 2-2. Makes sense because there is no 2-2 on the air here yet, so OK.

I have Chicago 7-1, 7-2 and 7-3, but also 7-2 and 7-3 KWWL listed simultaneously.

All my Chicago channel 9s got "wiped out", and 9-1, 9-2 and 9-3 are all KGUN.

My Chicago 11-1 and 11-2 got replaced by KMSB. I still have Chicago 11-3 and 11-4.

I have Chicago 20-1, 20-2 and 20-3, but also the same channels for WCWG.

I have Chicago 26-1 through 26-4, but also the same channels from WMEA, plus 26-5 WUNL.

Channel 32 was untouched and I don't see 32-3 which again is not on the air yet, so it makes sense.

Still have Chicago 50-1, but 50-2 and 50-3 are WFMY.

Still have Chicago 66-1, but 66-2 is WGME and 66-3 is WMAR.

The two things that stand out to me most:
- For some channels Chicago calls were replaced, but for others out of market calls were added (e.g., I have two 7-1, two 7-2 and two 7-3 listed, but my Chicago 9-2 was replaced by an out of market 9-2).
- The biggest disappointment is that I do not have any channel 48, which I really wanted. Here it is 48-1 and 48-2, but running this sequence did not add it, even though the market with 48, Cedar Rapids, was run last.

Does this all make sense to you, coconut13? Can you make logical sense out of why things ended up they way they did?

Thanks again for your help on this!


----------



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

Regarding channel 48, I don't know whether this is a clue as to why I did not get it by antenna, but it is a low power station, although it is a digital station, and all my other TVs pick it up perfectly.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

A few surprise's for me, but by studying what you got, makes sense. First off, we will have to run Tucson later in the order, so it doesn't wipe out your Chicago channels on 9 and 11. Channel 48, probably didn't pickup because the signal wasn't strong enough for the AM21 to receive. This will take some time, but we can probably get it corrected. It seems like you are getting most of the channels you are looking for. The duplicate channels can be gotten rid of by creating a favorites list on your DVR. One thing to note: Leave ALL the channels in the EDIT list on the AM21. By getting rid of one of a duplicate, you will have neither on the DVR. This is what I would try. Go to the AM21 initial setup and put Chicago in as primary and don't run a secondary zip. When that's done, check what you have. If, Chicago 9.1,9.2,11.1, and 11.2 aren't back, reboot the DVR by unplugging, both the DVR and AM21. Then check to see if it cleared all your AM21 channels except your Chi. channels. If not, do a double reboot. Then after the reboots, you should only have your Chi. channels on the AM21. Then run the initial setup over again on the AM21 in this fashion. 1st time Chi. as primary and Portland ME as sec. Then Chi. and Greensboro. Then the 3rd time run Tucson and Balt. Then the 4th time run Chi. and Portland ME. This should correct the problem of the Tucson channels wiping out your Chi channels on 9 and11and give you everything else back. No guarantees on what it will look like, because the AM21 is a bizarre machine. Channel 48 might be picked up by running the setup over this many times. If not, your signal is to weak for the AM21 to pickup that channel.


----------



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

I can give a try to it.

As for channel 48, I respect your opinion on why it did not get picked up, and I will try to move things around to get that. That said, I am not having a signal strength problem on Channel 48 on my other TVs. On another set the strength on 48 goes between 8 and 9 bars out of 10, whereas on other channels my main TV picks up, I am getting between six and nine bars. So it looks to be right in the ballpark. But again, I will try something else.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

It should pickup if your signal is that strong on 48. Just rerun initial setup with Chi. as primary and no secondary and it might put your Chi channels 9 and 11 back in your DVR. If not follow the procedure I outlined and see where it stands. 48 should be received if we do the correct procedure.


----------



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

something occurs to me: if later markets overwrite earlier markets in terms of guide, shouldn't I run Chicago last?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

chasfh said:


> I have multiple channel 2-1, including Chicago WBBM and another market's WFMY, and a 2-11 (WGPT), but no 2-2. Makes sense because there is no 2-2 on the air here yet, so OK.


The 2-11 is because WBBM has a UHF repeater on channel 26 mapped to 2-11
http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=station_search&callsign=9617#station

Unlike other channels that use the same mappings for their repeaters, resulting in unpredictable behavior because not all TVs and tuners can handle the presence of multiple channels with the same mapping, they did the smart thing and gave the repeater it's own mapping.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

chasfh said:


> something occurs to me: if later markets overwrite earlier markets in terms of guide, shouldn't I run Chicago last?


No, the 1st run primary zip code will retain all the channels. That's how it works for my situation.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

coconut13 said:


> REMEMBER: Your antenna has to pick up any channel your are looking for in order for the AM21 to pick it up.


I can receive channels from multiple markets that require re-aiming the antenna. How do I get them all in the guide? Do I run a primary zip setup, re-aim the antenna, then run another primary setup?


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

So, to do a setup like this, do I need to find any secondary market that has, say channel 9-3, or do I have to find a market where 9-3 also maps to RF channel 19, like in Chicago?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

gaperrine said:


> I can receive channels from multiple markets that require re-aiming the antenna. How do I get them all in the guide? Do I run a primary zip setup, re-aim the antenna, then run another primary setup?


I don't think you can. Each time you move your antenna and the AM21 checks the channels in the map (based on the zips that have been added) it will find the ones in the "wrong" direction don't come in and they'll be removed.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

gaperrine said:


> I can receive channels from multiple markets that require re-aiming the antenna. How do I get them all in the guide? Do I run a primary zip setup, re-aim the antenna, then run another primary setup?


Yes, that should work. If it's in the database and your antenna receives the channel. The AM21 will usually (but not always) retain channels once they have been picked up. The only way to lose one is if there is the same channel number, or RF channel number in the other direction. And even then it might add the channel and retain the other one. I have channels from many different directions (although I don't move my antenna). I pick up some of the same channels on "repeater" stations from the opposite direction and the AM21 puts both of them in my DVR. Although what slice1900 is stating in the post above does happen occasionally (where a channel is lost if it is not being received at the time of the setup). You just have to try and see what happens.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

bakers12 said:


> So, to do a setup like this, do I need to find any secondary market that has, say channel 9-3, or do I have to find a market where 9-3 also maps to RF channel 19, like in Chicago?


To match channels with remote (secondary) zips. You can find a zip that either has a 9.3 channel in it. Or a zip that has a .3RF19 channel in it. The 9.3 match will overrule a .3RF19 match. So if you're running multiple secondary zips the channel match is better than the RF channel match.


----------



## chasfh (Nov 1, 2010)

coconut13 said:


> A few surprise's for me, but by studying what you got, makes sense. First off, we will have to run Tucson later in the order, so it doesn't wipe out your Chicago channels on 9 and 11. Channel 48, probably didn't pickup because the signal wasn't strong enough for the AM21 to receive. This will take some time, but we can probably get it corrected. It seems like you are getting most of the channels you are looking for. The duplicate channels can be gotten rid of by creating a favorites list on your DVR. One thing to note: Leave ALL the channels in the EDIT list on the AM21. By getting rid of one of a duplicate, you will have neither on the DVR. This is what I would try. Go to the AM21 initial setup and put Chicago in as primary and don't run a secondary zip. When that's done, check what you have. If, Chicago 9.1,9.2,11.1, and 11.2 aren't back, reboot the DVR by unplugging, both the DVR and AM21. Then check to see if it cleared all your AM21 channels except your Chi. channels. If not, do a double reboot. Then after the reboots, you should only have your Chi. channels on the AM21. Then run the initial setup over again on the AM21 in this fashion. 1st time Chi. as primary and Portland ME as sec. Then Chi. and Greensboro. Then the 3rd time run Tucson and Balt. Then the 4th time run Chi. and Portland ME. This should correct the problem of the Tucson channels wiping out your Chi channels on 9 and11and give you everything else back. No guarantees on what it will look like, because the AM21 is a bizarre machine. Channel 48 might be picked up by running the setup over this many times. If not, your signal is to weak for the AM21 to pickup that channel.


OK, so no Cedar Rapids on this one?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you can find a sweet spot where you can decode the locals from both markets do the scan in that position, and then use the rotator when you watch the channel.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

chasfh said:


> OK, so no Cedar Rapids on this one?


By studying all the markets and observing the results from your running the actual zips. All your channels options are covered, without using Cedar Rapids. So its easier, not using it. I think 32.2 is the only channel you would need Cedar Rapids for and that channel is not broadcasting, yet.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

coconut13 said:


> Yes, that should work. If it's in the database and your antenna receives the channel. The AM21 will usually (but not always) retain channels once they have been picked up. The only way to lose one is if there is the same channel number, or RF channel number in the other direction. And even then it might add the channel and retain the other one. I have channels from many different directions (although I don't move my antenna). I pick up some of the same channels on "repeater" stations from the opposite direction and the AM21 puts both of them in my DVR. Although what slice1900 is stating in the post above does happen occasionally (where a channel is lost if it is not being received at the time of the setup). You just have to try and see what happens.


Thanks. It worked. I have locals from 4 markets in my guide now.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

gaperrine said:


> Thanks. It worked. I have locals from 4 markets in my guide now.


I'm glad you accomplished what you set out to do. One thing to remember. When my DVR reboots, sometimes it will retain all of my AM21 channels and sometimes it will only retain certain channels. I've never been able to figure out what the contributing factor is in that. You just have to go through the same process over again if you lose some channels after a reboot.


----------



## tmpask (Aug 29, 2006)

I tried this and it worked perfectly. Use a custom guide and just pick the channels that you can receive.


----------



## healthycityboy (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everyone...

Los Angeles here I am trying to add some local sunchannels to my H44 Genie through my AM 21. It would be awesome if I could get the following stations with the correct guide info. It might be too much to ask for, but you never know.

I am trying to add the following:

2.2 - Decades (already airing in Los Ageles)
5.3 - THIS TV
8.3 - Retro TV
13.3 - Movies!
56.4 - the works

I've tried going through the OTA database and can't make heads or tails of it. Any help you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

healthycityboy said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Los Angeles here I am trying to add some local sunchannels to my H44 Genie through my AM 21. It would be awesome if I could get the following stations with the correct guide info. It might be too much to ask for, but you never know.
> 
> ...


I did a quick check and here's what you can try. With the size of LA's DMA and the number of secondary zip codes that you will run here, I have no idea what this will look like, but I would give it a try. You should be able to get all 5 channels, with 5.3 and 8.3 having the correct guide. You can get the guide for Decades and Movies on different channels that what you will be receiving them. Getting channel 56.4 is possible, but no way to get the guide for "the works" is possible. First run your LA zip as primary and Detroit MI (48201) as secondary. This will give you 2.2 from Detroit with the Movies guide on that channel. It will also give you 62.2 from Detroit with the Decades guide on that channel. Then rerun initial setup over on the AM21 with Anchorage AK (99501) as your primary zip and Tulsa OK (74101) as your secondary zip. Anchorage has THIS on 5.3 and Tulsa has Retro TV on 8.3. This will give you those 2 channels with the correct guides. Then run initial setup again using Biloxi MS (39530) as primary and Syracuse NY (13201) as secondary. This will put 13.3 and 56.4 in your DVR with the wrong guides for those channels. You will have 2.2 with the Movies guide from Detroit, 5.3 with the THIS guide from Anchorage, 8.3 with the Retro guide from Tulsa, 13.3 with the wrong guide form Biloxi and 56.4 with the wrong guide from Syracuse NY. 62.2 will have the Decades guide for you. There might be many duplicate channels by running this many zips. You just have to weed them out with your favorites list.


----------



## healthycityboy (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, coconut 13. I'll try it out and post the results.

I just wish the Genie still had the capability to scan for available channels. I never got a chance to experience that function, as I was under contract with a THR22 TiVo Unit. That one scanned for available channels, but when my two year contract was up, I upgraded to the Genie and lost that capability.


----------



## sugarrat (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

hope this still an active post. my local CW station(York/Harrisburg pa) is on a sub channel 21.3 the AM21 does not see 21.3 in my market. Can someone recommend a zip code for a secondary market that I can use ?

thanks in advance

martin


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Wikipedia says the only CW station transmitting on 21.3 nationwide is the Harrison/Lancaster/York/Lebanon market.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_CW_affiliates_(table)

But here in Madison, WI a PBS sub channel is in the AM21 database at 21.3. So if you add zip code 53711 as a secondary zip in the AM21 setup, you should be able to at least tune to that channel.
But of course, the guide will show the Madison, WI PBS guide info.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

sugarrat said:


> hi
> 
> hope this still an active post. my local CW station(York/Harrisburg pa) is on a sub channel 21.3 the AM21 does not see 21.3 in my market. Can someone recommend a zip code for a secondary market that I can use ?
> 
> ...


Here's some zip codes to run to get channels in York PA. It requires running the initial setup 3 times on the AM21. First, run 17101 and 97701 (Bend OR). This will give you 21.3, with an incorrect guide. Madison WI works also, as stated in a previous post, but I always look for the smallest DMA possible to avoid channel conflicts. Then the second time run Myrtle Beach SC (29501) as primary and Jackson MS (39201) as secondary. This will give 43.3 THIS with the correct guide and 49.3 with an Escape guide. Then run 17101 and Midland TX (79701), this gives you 49.4. Your The Work's channel on 49.3 will have an Escape guide on it, and your 49.4 channel will have a Heroe's and Icon's guide on it. This gives you channels 21.3.43.3,49.3, and 49.4 in York with a couple having correct guides. That is if your antenna picks up channels 43 and 49.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

coconut13 said:


> Here's some zip codes to run to get channels in York PA. It requires running the initial setup 3 times on the AM21. First, run 17101 and 97701 (Bend OR). This will give you 21.3, with an incorrect guide. Madison WI works also, as stated in a previous post, but I always look for the smallest DMA possible to avoid channel conflicts. Then the second time run Myrtle Beach SC (29501) as primary and Jackson MS (39201) as secondary. This will give 43.3 THIS with the correct guide and 49.3 with an Escape guide. Then run 17101 and Midland TX (79701), this gives you 49.4. Your The Work's channel on 49.3 will have an Escape guide on it, and your 49.4 channel will have a Heroe's and Icon's guide on it. This gives you channels 21.3.43.3,49.3, and 49.4 in York with a couple having correct guides. That is if your antenna picks up channels 43 and 49.


I've learned so much on this site over the years, and have had AM21's for as long as I remember. I'm blown away at how much I do not know, including your instructions on how to help the previous poster. Great information.


----------

